
The Ghost Cities Of China - tzury
http://www.businessinsider.com/pictures-chinese-ghost-cities-2010-12?slop=1#slideshow-start
======
DupDetector
In case you stumble across this item and find it interesting, this later
duplicate submission has got some comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2015447>

